# Northern California area



## Iron (Aug 13, 2010)

My GF recently got a job offer in Sacramento, CA and we are possibly looking to relocate.  Does anyone know of any good privates or municipalities to work for that are hiring at this time in this area?  I would be willing to commute within a 2 hour drive.  Any advice would be great.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 13, 2010)

Sacramento City FD is NOT hiring right now. Sacramento Metro Fire District isn't hiring right now. As of last week, Folsom Fire Department isn't hiring either. Cosumnes Community Services District is hiring a Fire Chaplain... That's the Sacramento area public jobs... Now for the privates, not a clue. For any positions further away than the ones I posted, I haven't a clue. Haven't looked that far out.


----------



## CAPilot55 (Aug 26, 2010)

Protransport is hiring..but you have to be over 21, which is my problem. But good luck.


----------



## SillyTsh (Aug 28, 2010)

ProTransport, Medic Ambulance - Sacramento or Solano County, AMR, NorCal Ambulance

Good Luck!


----------



## beandip4all (Aug 29, 2010)

Iron said:


> My GF recently got a job offer in Sacramento, CA and we are possibly looking to relocate.  Does anyone know of any good privates or municipalities to work for that are hiring at this time in this area?  I would be willing to commute within a 2 hour drive.  Any advice would be great.



Michigan to Sacramento.... 

be prepared for HOT summers!!  and no yard 

keep us posted if you decide to make the move.


----------

